# Altavoces 5.1



## JAVICA (Ene 1, 2007)

Tengo conectado un sistema 5.1 al DVD por salida analógica. Me gustaría saber si puedo poner a este sistema de altavoces una entrada RCA(No la tiene), para poderlo conectar por ejemplo a la TV. Si se puede,¿donde puedo encontrar información sobre el tema?
Saludos,


----------



## Dano (Ene 1, 2007)

pero el sistema tiene las entradas rca  

¿Cual es el problema que no entiendo bien?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 1, 2007)

Supongo que lo que queres es conectar el sistema de 5.1 activo a tu tv. Tienes un problema con la salida del tv, que logicamente es stereo, con 2 rca. Lo optimo seria conseguir un procesador 5.1 que te divida la señal st a prologic, pero esto vale mucha pasta. 
Lo que te va a ocurrir es que si atacas con el rca a los dos canales frontales solo se oiga l,r, quedando todos los demas canales inutilizados, con la consecuente merma de calidad por haber desconexionado el sub y los canales traseros. 
No tienes solucion.
 Eso pasa porque la mayoria de sistemas home cinema domésticos son una castaña, y los venden regalados, con lo cual la gente al ver tanto altavoz se ciega, y al conectarlo no suena en absoluto lo que uno se pensaba. 
El corazón de un home cinema es el PROCESADOR, es el que simula los efectos en caso de tener una fuente stereo. 

Lo mejor ante la duda es adquirir un sistema modular stereo de calidad, con posibilidad de dolby digital 7.1, (por ej. la serie VSX de pioneer), así se dispondrá de un buen equipo stereo al que simplemente añadiendo unos satélites traseros y un Buen central nos sorprenderá en calidad y funcionalidad. Y olvídense de los sistemas 2.1 y 5.1 tipo informática para ubicarlos en el salón de casa. Es un buen consejo, al igual que adquirir un enorme subgrave para casa. Mucha presión sonora, mucha presencia de graves pero ni disfrutamos ni dejamos disfrutar a los vecinos.  El tema está en el equilibrio. Unos frontales de calidad, y no quedaremos cortos de graves.


----------



## JAVICA (Ene 1, 2007)

Solamente quiero utilizar el sistema para oir la TV por ellos, por lo que necesito conectar la salida TV al sistema, pero no tengo ninguna entrada no siendo las salidas analógicas de los altavoces. ¿Hay algún problema si instalo una y la conecto a las salidas de los altavoces?.


----------

